# Eigene Schriftart im Applet



## LoN_Nemesis (16. Sep 2006)

Ich habe ein Problem mit einer eigenen Schriftart. Also das ist eine Truetype Font, die ich als Datei meinem Applet beilege und sie dann von dort mit Font.createFont lade. Mein Problem ist jetzt: Das funktioniert nur im Appletviewer. Wenn ich das Applet auf eine Webseite hochlade, dann bekomme ich eine Exception die so aussieht:



```
java.security.AccessControlException: access denied (java.io.FilePermission \destinyjava\new\graph\tiranti.ttf read)
	at java.security.AccessControlContext.checkPermission(Unknown Source)
	at java.security.AccessController.checkPermission(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.SecurityManager.checkPermission(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.SecurityManager.checkRead(Unknown Source)
	at java.io.FileInputStream.<init>(Unknown Source)
	at java.io.FileInputStream.<init>(Unknown Source)
	at destiny.Destiny_Applet.init(Destiny_Applet.java:33)
	at sun.applet.AppletPanel.run(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.Thread.run(Unknown Source)
```

Bilder, die in dem gleichen Verzeichnis liegen, kann ich aber ohne Probleme laden. Wieso geht das mit der Schriftart nicht? Liegt es vielleicht daran, dass ich diese mit einem File bzw FileInputStream lade und Bilder einfach über getImage(...)? Gibt es irgendwie eine andere Möglichkeit, diese Schriftart einzubinden?


----------



## Wildcard (16. Sep 2006)

LoN_Nemesis hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Gibt es irgendwie eine andere Möglichkeit, diese Schriftart einzubinden?


In ein Jar-File packen und mit getClass().getResource laden


----------



## LoN_Nemesis (17. Sep 2006)

Klappt wunderbar, vielen Dank!


----------

